# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Kaçar Türkleri

## ceydaaa

Bugün İranda coğrafî saha itibarıyla Kaçarlar, Mazenderan eyaletinde Hezar-Cebir ve Gürganın Sovar-Şaku bölgelerinde yarı yerleşik bir hayat sürmektedirler. Bu yoğun olarak yaşadıkları bölgenin dışında İranın çeşitli coğrafi bölgelerine de yayılmışlardır. Teymurtaş, Karabayat, Horasani, Karia, Karakoyunlu, İslamlu, Soluklu gibi Kaçar boylarının içinde Karagözlü, Ramiyan Biler ve Esferdiyan gibi boylar da bulunmaktadır. İranda eski Türk hanedanlarından olan Kaçarlara mensup ve kendisini bu soya dayandıran asil bir tabaka da İran sosyetesine hâkimdir. İranın eski Şehinşahı Muhammed Rıza Pehlevînin en çok korktuğu aile ve Türk boyu Kaçarlardır. Çünkü babası Rıza Şah Pehlevî, saltanatı bu ailenin elinden zorla almış, bunları Tahran dışına sürmesine rağmen bu boyun temsilcileri daima İran halkından itibar ve hürmet görmüş, Pehlevî hanedanının korkulu rüyası olmuşlardır. İran Şahı Muhammed Rıza Pehlevînin meşhur Ak Devrimindeki uygulamalarına karşı çıkan aile işte bu Bin Aile yani Kaçarlardır.

Menşeleri hakkında iki fikir vardır. Birincisi Selçuklular zamanında Suriye sınırına yerleştirilmişler ve çeşitli sebeplerle İran içlerine göçe zorlanmışlardır. 1400 yıllarında Şama sefer düzenleyen Timurun baskısıyla Türkistana dönmeye mecbur tutulmuş, bu zoraki göç yüzünden bir kısmı Kafkasyada Gence ve Irakta yerleşmişlerdir. Diğer ana kısmı bilahare Türkistandan Mazenderana gelmişlerdir ve menşeleri Türkistandır. İkinci fikre göre Türk-Bulgar-Kıpçak ve bir zamanlar Karadeniz ve Hazar Denizi arasında yaşayan Peçenekler karmasından gelmektedirler. Bu tez de Kafkasyada yaşayan Kaçarlar yüzündendir. Her iki durumda da Kaçarlar, Türkistandan gelme bir Türk boyudur. Timur tarafından Kaçarların Suriyeden Türkistana gönderilmesini Moğol oluşlarına bağlayanlar varsa da bu oldukça zayıf bir iddiadır.


Kaçarların nereden geldikleri ve kökenlerinin neresi olduğu kadar isimleri de bir bakıma tartışma konusudur. Z. V. Togan, Kaçarların aslında beş kardeş olup en büyüğünün ismi olan Kaçar Hana nispetle bu isimle anıldıklarını söyler. Yine Togan; Kaçarların Ağaçerilerden gelmiş olabileceklerini de söylemektedir. Ona göre, Salgur  Salur, Guz  Oğuz, Gur  Uygur gibi Kaçar ismi de Aqaçeriden türemiş olabilir. Yani Aqaçeri  Haçeri  Haçar  Kaçar şeklinde bir değişim söz konusudur.



Bir diğer görüşe göre Moğol asıllıdırlar. Ancak Kaçarlar ile Moğolları ilişkilendirmek yanlıştır çünkü Kaçarların halk rivayetleri, bunların Azerbaycan ile civarında Oğuz Hanın İran seferlerinde gelip yerleştiklerini, yani efsanevi devirlerde Azerbaycana geldiklerini ve Moğolların Azerbaycana geldikleri vakit Dilim ve Halhal taraflarında bulunarak, Batînîlere karşı savaşta, Hülâgû ve askerlerine yardım ederek Moğollar nezdinde kabul gördüklerini, sonra Moğol askerleriyle birlikte Şam tarafına gönderilip Emir Temur ve Karakoyunlular devrinde oradan tekrar Azerbaycana döndüklerini söyler. Halk içinde yaşayan bu tip hikayelere göre ise Kaçar Hızlı yürüyen anlamına gelir.

Kaçarların eski Türk-Bulgar-Kıpçak ve bir zamanlar Karadeniz ile Hazar Denizi arasında yaşamış olan Peçenekler karmasından türeme bir Türk boyu olduğu ve bugünkü etnik yapıları içindeki Peçene kolunun buna işaret ettiği de görüşler arasındadır.

Daha yaygın görüş ise esas vatanlarının Türkistan olduğu ve İran hükümdar hanedanının atası sayılan Sertak-Noyanın oğlu Kacara nispetle bu boy ismini aldıkları yönündedir. İlk dönemlerde üç bölük oldukları söylenmektedir (Sulduz, Tangut ve Celayir).

Timurluların hâkimiyetlerinin sarsılması üzerine Kaçarlarla akraba olan Akkoyunlu kabilesi lideri Hasan Beyin devlet idaresini ele alması, Kaçar boyunun kuvvetlenmesine yardım etmiştir. Zaten haklarındaki ilk bilgilere Safevîlerden Şah I. Abbasın hâkimiyeti zamanında rastlanmaktadır. Buna göre bu Türk boyu daha Şah Abbas devrinde Mavera-yı Kafkasya taraflarında yaşamakta idi. Fakat günden güne kuvvetlenen ve devlete karşı tehlikeli olabilecek siyasî itibar kazanmaya başlayan bu kabilenin Gürgan kıyılarına ve Esterabad dolaylarına taşınmaları daha uygun görülmüştür. Bu bir nevi mecburi göçün sebepleri arasında Kaçarları, Türkiyeden uzak tutmak ve İran tahtına karşı gelebilecek Türkmen ve Özbek akınlarını engellemek de vardı. Bu devirde Gence, Karabağ, Horasan, Merv, Esterabad gibi iktisadi ve siyasi merkezlerin Kaçar uruğunun baskısı altında olduğu da bilinmelidir. Bu sebeple gösterdikleri üstün gayret ve siyasi başarılarla 1794 tarihinden 1920  1925 tarihlerine kadar İran tahtına sahip çıkmışlardır.

----------

